# Half price sale on motors (small DC and FHP and large AC)



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I found a source for some small DC motors as well as many three phase AC motors from 1/2 HP to 60 HP at very attractive prices. 

http://stores.ebay.com/Sunnking/_i.html?_nkw=motor&submit=Search&_sid=1667884

Here is another one that I'm watching. It's a 7.5 HP 200V 1760 RPM motor for $50. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221237371559


----------

